# Xbox Series X: SSD-Festplatte der PS5 eventuell doppelt so schnell



## Icetii (23. Januar 2020)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Xbox Series X: SSD-Festplatte der PS5 eventuell doppelt so schnell* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Xbox Series X: SSD-Festplatte der PS5 eventuell doppelt so schnell*


----------



## SOTColossus (23. Januar 2020)

Wie darf man sich das in der Praxis bei diesen Platten vorstellen? 0,4 Sekunden statt 0,2 Sekunden Ladezeit? 2 statt 1?


----------



## Rabowke (23. Januar 2020)

Theoretische Leistungswerte != in der Praxis sinnvoll einsetzbar

D.h. selbst PCs, welche dank Ryzen-Mainboard schon PCIe 4.0 bieten, haben ja trotzdem noch Ladebildschirme und vor allem -zeiten. Das wird sich auch auf den Konsolen nicht vermeiden lassen, einfach weil die Rechenkraft hierfür nicht ausreichen wird. Weder auf Konsolen, noch auf PCs. Selbst die Leistung von PCIe 3.0 in Verbindung mit SSDs wird man schwerlich merken bzw. ausnützen können, denn das ist bereits schon super schnell.


----------



## Spiritogre (23. Januar 2020)

Was immer vergessen wird, ich habe ja nun auch schon mal Spiele auf SSD installiert und ja, die Ladezeiten sind fantastisch kurz aber ohne Ladeschirm oder Warterei geht es trotzdem nicht ab, weil die geladenen Daten ja noch entpackt und verarbeitet werden müssen. Eine SSD ist also kein Allheilmittel und gerade Konsolen haben ja nun sehr lahme CPUs.


----------



## Rabowke (23. Januar 2020)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Was immer vergessen wird, ich habe ja nun auch schon mal Spiele auf SSD installiert und ja, die Ladezeiten sind fantastisch kurz aber ohne Ladeschirm oder Warterei geht es trotzdem nicht ab, weil die geladenen Daten ja noch entpackt und verarbeitet werden müssen. Eine SSD ist also kein Allheilmittel und gerade Konsolen haben ja nun sehr lahme CPUs.


Nun ja, ob die CPUs nun "sehr lahm" sind lassen wir mal dahin gestellt, aber mal unter uns: zeig mir ein PC-Spiel was dank extrem schneller CPU + SSDs keine Ladezeiten mehr hat, aber auf "normaler" oder um es mit deinen Worten zu sagen: sehr lahmen CPUs, wiederum eine Ladezeit von mehreren Sekunden hat?!


----------



## Phone (23. Januar 2020)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Was immer vergessen wird, ich habe ja nun auch schon mal Spiele auf SSD installiert und ja, die Ladezeiten sind fantastisch kurz aber ohne Ladeschirm oder Warterei geht es trotzdem nicht ab, weil die geladenen Daten ja noch entpackt und verarbeitet werden müssen. Eine SSD ist also kein Allheilmittel und gerade Konsolen haben ja nun sehr lahme CPUs.



Was ist für dich eine schnelle CPU und nenne mir noch ein Spiel wo du meinst dafür braucht man so oder so eine bessere CPU?


----------



## Phrix (23. Januar 2020)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Was immer vergessen wird, ich habe ja nun auch schon mal Spiele auf SSD installiert und ja, die Ladezeiten sind fantastisch kurz aber ohne Ladeschirm oder Warterei geht es trotzdem nicht ab, weil die geladenen Daten ja noch entpackt und verarbeitet werden müssen. Eine SSD ist also kein Allheilmittel und gerade Konsolen haben ja nun sehr lahme CPUs.


Die Next-Gen Konsolen haben CPUs auf Desktopniveau.....


----------



## Spiritogre (23. Januar 2020)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Nun ja, ob die CPUs nun "sehr lahm" sind lassen wir mal dahin gestellt, aber mal unter uns: zeig mir ein PC-Spiel was dank extrem schneller CPU + SSDs keine Ladezeiten mehr hat, aber auf "normaler" oder um es mit deinen Worten zu sagen: sehr lahmen CPUs, wiederum eine Ladezeit von mehreren Sekunden hat?!



Die Ubisoft Spiele profitieren sehr von SSDs und haben kaum Verarbeitungszeiten. Anders herum Titel wie Skyrim oder Conan Exiles, da verkürzen sich zwar die Ladezeiten drastisch aber die Verarbeitung bis man losspielen kann ist trotzdem länger als die reine Ladezeit von HDD. 



Phone schrieb:


> Was ist für dich eine schnelle CPU und nenne mir noch ein Spiel wo du meinst dafür braucht man so oder so eine bessere CPU?


"Schnelle" CPUs gehen ab den Notebook-Prozessoren los. 
Spiele wie Anno profitieren ungemein von starken CPUs.



Phrix schrieb:


> Die Next-Gen Konsolen haben CPUs auf Desktopniveau.....


Nein haben sie nicht. Das Tempo der CPUs ist unter Notebook-Niveau auf aktuellen / kommenden Netbook / Subnotebook Stand.


----------



## Phrix (23. Januar 2020)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Nein haben sie nicht. Das Tempo der CPUs ist unter Notebook-Niveau auf aktuellen / kommenden Netbook / Subnotebook Stand.


Blödsinn!
Voll ausgewachsene 8-Kerner Zen2 mit 3+ GHz sind *weit *über dem aktuellen Gamer-PC Durchschnitt!
Die TDP kann sich im übrigen auch kein Notebook leisten, auch nicht in den nächsten Jahren......


----------



## Rabowke (23. Januar 2020)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Die Ubisoft Spiele profitieren sehr von SSDs und haben kaum Verarbeitungszeiten. Anders herum Titel wie Skyrim oder Conan Exiles, da verkürzen sich zwar die Ladezeiten drastisch aber die Verarbeitung bis man losspielen kann ist trotzdem länger als die reine Ladezeit von HDD.


Nein nein ... ich meinte jetzt nicht mit und ohne SSD, sondern lahme und schnelle CPU und beide mit einer SSD.

Das eine SSD die Ladezeiten brachial beschleunigen kann, das wir wissen wir bereits alle. Mir ging es primär um die Aussage bzgl. CPU und natürlich dem PR-Sprech von Sony "keine Ladezeiten mehr!".

Mir sind einfach keine Beispiele bekannt wo eine super schnelle, *die* schnellste (!), Desktop-CPU jetzt gar keine Ladezeiten mehr hätte wohingegen eine Mittelklasse-CPU immer noch Sekunden zum Laden benötigt. Denn wie du bereits selbst meintest: keine Ladezeiten ist utopisch, aus div. Gründen (entpacken, laden, verarbeiten). D.h. was nützt dir die theoretische Mehrleistung von PCIe 3.0 zu 4.0 wenn diese nicht genutzt werden kann weil selbst die schnellste CPU hier das "bottleneck" ist.


----------



## Phrix (23. Januar 2020)

Rabowke schrieb:


> D.h. was nützt dir die theoretische Mehrleistung von PCIe 3.0 zu 4.0 wenn diese nicht genutzt werden kann weil selbst die schnellste CPU hier das "bottleneck" ist.


Du vergisst hierbei, dass Spiele bis dato nie darauf ausgelegt waren SSD Geschwindigkeiten auch voll ausnutzen zu können weil immer die unsäglich lahmen Konsolen der kleinste gemeinsame Nenner waren.
Wenn man das Datenmodell im Hintergrund konsequent darauf auslegt dann sieht das gleich *ganz *anders aus.


----------



## Spiritogre (23. Januar 2020)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Nein nein ... ich meinte jetzt nicht mit und ohne SSD, sondern lahme und schnelle CPU und beide mit einer SSD.
> 
> Das eine SSD die Ladezeiten brachial beschleunigen kann, das wir wissen wir bereits alle. Mir ging es primär um die Aussage bzgl. CPU und natürlich dem PR-Sprech von Sony "keine Ladezeiten mehr!".
> 
> Mir sind einfach keine Beispiele bekannt wo eine super schnelle, *die* schnellste (!), Desktop-CPU jetzt gar keine Ladezeiten mehr hätte wohingegen eine Mittelklasse-CPU immer noch Sekunden zum Laden benötigt. Denn wie du bereits selbst meintest: keine Ladezeiten ist utopisch, aus div. Gründen (entpacken, laden, verarbeiten). D.h. was nützt dir die theoretische Mehrleistung von PCIe 3.0 zu 4.0 wenn diese nicht genutzt werden kann weil selbst die schnellste CPU hier das "bottleneck" ist.



Ähm, ja, das ist doch das, was ich die ganze Zeit schrieb!? Die Daten müssen noch entpackt und verarbeitet werden, deswegen hat man immer noch Ladezeit / Wartezeit, egal ob die weltschnellste SSD oder HDD. Die SSD verringert ausschließlich die Ladezeit, die Wartezeit wird jedoch bleiben.

Was die CPU Verarbeitungsgeschwindigkeiten zum Spielstart angeht habe ich naturgemäß keine Benchmarks aber rein vom Gefühl ist mein i7 8700k schon merklich flotter im Wartezeit verkürzen als mein vorheriger i5 3570k. Da werden natürlich auch noch andere Faktoren reinspielen wie heute DDR4 zu damals DDR3 RAM usw.

Aber auch Dinge wie PCIe 3 zu 4 sind halt Dinge, die alleine maximal 10 Prozent Leistungszuwachs bringen. Am Ende ist es natürlich ein Zusammenspiel aller Komponenten. 



Phrix schrieb:


> Du vergisst hierbei, dass Spiele bis dato nie darauf ausgelegt waren SSD Geschwindigkeiten auch voll ausnutzen zu können weil immer die unsäglich lahmen Konsolen der kleinste gemeinsame Nenner waren.
> Wenn man das Datenmodell im Hintergrund konsequent darauf auslegt dann sieht das gleich ganz anders aus.


Wird aber maximal nur bei einer Handvoll Sony first Party Exklusivtitel passieren, da die Spiele ja auch im Zweifel immer noch von HDD laufen müssen. Und den Extraaufwand nur für die PS5 wird kein einziger Hersteller eingehen. 

Davon ab ist das einzige von dem was du meinst profitiert der Speicherplatz. Angeblich sind in 50GB Spieldaten viele Daten doppelt enthalten, um Ladezeiten von HDD oder gar BR zu verkürzen. D.h. im Idealfall kann so ein Spiel auf 30GB Platzverbrauch gestaucht werden. Das ist alles. Schneller laufen die Spiele dadurch nicht.

Und "ausgenutzt" wird da gar nichts, weil der SSD vollkommen egal ist, wo die Daten auf ihr liegen, das Lesetempo verändert sich dadurch genau Null. D.h. das habe ich am PC seit 2012...


----------



## MichaelG (23. Januar 2020)

Das hängt von der Ladearchitektur ab.

Schaffen des die Entwickler ihre Software und Spiele so zu programmieren, daß sie im Hintergrund vorab Passagen lädt kann es durchaus dazu führen, daß man als User keine Ladepause bemerkt. Weil diese während einer Phase stattfindet wo man mit bereits geladenen Komponenten und Arealen hantiert. Das könnte ich mir vorstellen hat Sony gemeint.

Das funktioniert besonders gut bei streng linearen Games. Bei Games mit freier Wahl wird das schwierig ist aber vielleicht zukünftig dank Deep Learning KIs auch machbar.


----------



## Rabowke (23. Januar 2020)

Phrix schrieb:


> Du vergisst hierbei, dass Spiele bis dato nie darauf ausgelegt waren SSD Geschwindigkeiten auch voll ausnutzen zu können weil immer die unsäglich lahmen Konsolen der kleinste gemeinsame Nenner waren.
> Wenn man das Datenmodell im Hintergrund konsequent darauf auslegt dann sieht das gleich *ganz *anders aus.


... und warum gibt es dann bei PC-Spielen noch Ladebildschirme bzw. -zeiten? 

Die Ära der optischen Medien ist auf dem PC seit Jahren vorbei, d.h. seit ein bis zwei Spielegenerationen werden Spiele ausschließlich von HDD bzw. SSD geladen, SSDs sind seit Jahren auf dem Vormarsch. Warum gibt es hier keine spürbare Beschleunigung? D.h. spürbar so wie "damals" von HDD auf SSD? 

Rage hat es im Grunde schon probiert mit der Engine, aber auch hier gab es Ladezeiten und ich bin mal so frei und behaupte, wann Rage deutlich mehr darzustellende Objekte gehabt hätte, dann wären auch hier die Ladezeiten spürbar gestiegen.


----------



## Spiritogre (23. Januar 2020)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Das hängt von der Ladearchitektur ab.
> 
> Schaffen des die Entwickler ihre Software und Spiele so zu programmieren, daß sie im Hintergrund vorab Passagen lädt kann es durchaus dazu führen, daß man als User keine Ladepause bemerkt. Weil diese während einer Phase stattfindet wo man mit bereits geladenen Komponenten und Arealen hantiert. Das könnte ich mir vorstellen hat Sony gemeint.
> 
> Das funktioniert besonders gut bei streng linearen Games. Bei Games mit freier Wahl wird das schwierig ist aber vielleicht zukünftig dank Deep Learning KIs auch machbar.



Jupp, das ist aber nichts neues und gab es schon vor 20 Jahren bei Spielen, eben um die Ladezeiten von HDD oder gar CD "unsichtbar" zu machen. 

Das große Problem sind hier tatsächlich dann doch wieder die Konsolen mit ihrem geringen Arbeitsspeicher. Wieviel wird die PS5 haben, 16GB Shared Memory? Mein PC hat 16GB + 8GB aber kaum ein Spiel kratzt überhaupt 8GB RAM an die anderen 8GB liegen fast immer brach. Daran wird sich auch nichts ändern. Wäre ja super, wenn man in den PC einfach 32 oder 64GB reinkloppt und er hält das gesamte Spiel im Arbeitsspeicher vor. Das würde sogar die SSD, mit Ausnahme des Spielstarts, beinahe obsolet machen.


----------



## Phrix (23. Januar 2020)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... und warum gibt es dann bei PC-Spielen noch Ladebildschirme bzw. -zeiten?


Weil der kleinste gemeinsame Nenner bei PC nach wie vor nicht die SSD ist.........Wer viele Nutzer unterstützen will legt seine Software nicht auf den absoluten best case aus.



Rabowke schrieb:


> Rage hat es im Grunde schon probiert mit der Engine, aber auch hier gab es Ladezeiten und ich bin mal so frei und behaupte, wann Rage deutlich mehr darzustellende Objekte gehabt hätte, dann wären auch hier die Ladezeiten spürbar gestiegen.


Rage ist ein Mutliplatform Titel, auch hier ist der kleinste gemeinsame Nenner wieder die unsäglich langsame Hardware der alten Konsolen.


Um es ganz einfach zu sagen: Es gab bisher keine Spiele die konsequent nur auf SSD ausgelegt waren, und das liegt hauptsächlich daran, dass die Konsolen im Grunde immer das Gerüst vorgeben.



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Wird aber maximal nur bei einer Handvoll Sony first Party Exklusivtitel passieren, da die Spiele ja auch im Zweifel immer noch von HDD laufen müssen. Und den Extraaufwand nur für die PS5 wird kein einziger Hersteller eingehen.



Sowohl MS als auf Sony setzen auf SSD Geschwindigkeit für ihre nächste Generation. Sprich der gesamte Konsolenmarkt. Das sind die Haupt-Entwicklungsplatformen und dementsprechend stellt sich die Frage ob das in Zukunft wirklich genutzt werden wird gar nicht......
Sobald wir über die Cross-Gen Phase hinaus sind wird sich da einiges tun.


----------



## Spiritogre (23. Januar 2020)

Phrix schrieb:


> Sowohl MS als auf Sony setzen auf SSD Geschwindigkeit für ihre nächste Generation. Sprich der gesamte Konsolenmarkt. Das sind die Haupt-Entwicklungsplatformen und dementsprechend stellt sich die Frage ob das in Zukunft wirklich genutzt werden wird gar nicht......
> Sobald wir über die Cross-Gen Phase hinaus sind wird sich da einiges tun.


Und was soll das sein? Was sollen da in Zukunft für Vorteile kommen außer eben das Spiele ggf. ein wenig kleiner bei der Installationsgröße sind? Die SSD ist ein SPEICHERMEDIUM, die verarbeitet nichts.



Phrix schrieb:


> Blödsinn!
> Voll ausgewachsene 8-Kerner Zen2 mit 3+ GHz sind *weit *über dem aktuellen Gamer-PC Durchschnitt!
> Die TDP kann sich im übrigen auch kein Notebook leisten, auch nicht in den nächsten Jahren......


In den Konsolen werkelt eine APU mit CPU und GPU auf einem Chip, dabei handelt es sich um Spezialversionen für die Konsolen. Da ist kein normaler Zen2 Ryzen Desktop oder wenigstens Notebook-Chip verbaut. 

Notebooks haben in der Regel weniger TDP weil sie mit Akku betrieben werden. Das hat bei vielen aber auch zur Folge, dass sie automatisch runtertakten. Gaming Notebooks verbrauchen oft mehr als doppelt so viel Watt wie eine Konsole.


----------



## Chroom (23. Januar 2020)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Das hängt von der Ladearchitektur ab.
> 
> Schaffen des die Entwickler ihre Software und Spiele so zu programmieren, daß sie im Hintergrund vorab Passagen lädt kann es durchaus dazu führen, daß man als User keine Ladepause bemerkt. Weil diese während einer Phase stattfindet wo man mit bereits geladenen Komponenten und Arealen hantiert. Das könnte ich mir vorstellen hat Sony gemeint.
> 
> Das funktioniert besonders gut bei streng linearen Games. Bei Games mit freier Wahl wird das schwierig ist aber vielleicht zukünftig dank Deep Learning KIs auch machbar.



Jup. Wenn sich z.b. die gute Lara od. der Kal mal wieder durch ne enge Passage quetscht, könnte man auch von einer InGame Ladesequenz sprechen.


----------



## Phone (23. Januar 2020)

Viele Entwickler optimieren schon nicht mehr für HDD. Es soll ja schon Titel geben die ohne SSD nicht mehr starten und einige die Nur Katastrophal laufen.
Bekannt ist mir aber keines, hab nur einen Artikel gelesen.. Glaube bei der Game Star.

Aber ich konnte es ja selber erst Testen. Bin von einem 1600x auf einen 3900x. Bei manchen Games lohnt es sich aber zum Beispiel bei der Star Citizen Alpha hat sich nicht viel getan.
Die neuen CPUs reichen wohl locker aus um kommende Titel ohne Probleme Berechnen zu können wenn es nen 6Kerner von 1860 schafft.


----------



## Phrix (23. Januar 2020)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Und was soll das sein? Was sollen da in Zukunft für Vorteile kommen außer eben das Spiele ggf. ein wenig kleiner bei der Installationsgröße sind? Die SSD ist ein SPEICHERMEDIUM, die verarbeitet nichts.


Die ist der Datenschaufler der Renderpipeline, und wir gehen in der nächsten Generation sprichwörtlich von der Dampfmaschine zum Rennmotor über.
Wenn du nicht verstehst was für eine immense Bedeutung die Datenbereitstellungsgeschwindigkeit in der EDV generell hat, dann kann ich dir wirklich nicht helfen.
Die maximal mögliche Komplexität einer Software macht damit sprichwörtlich Quantensprünge.
Kleines Beispiel aus dem Gaming-Bereich: In Horizon Zero Dawn wurde "Fliegen" gestrichen weil sowohl der Datenträger als auch die CPU mit "Fast -Traversal" nicht hinterhergekommen sind.



Spiritogre schrieb:


> In den Konsolen werkelt eine APU mit CPU und GPU auf einem Chip, dabei handelt es sich um Spezialversionen für die Konsolen. Da ist kein normaler Zen2 Ryzen Desktop oder wenigstens Notebook-Chip verbaut.


Custom Version ja, schwach nein. Wir haben schon die Dies der Series X gesehen und auch schon einen TDP Rahmen bekommen. Das scheint dir allerdings entgangen zu sein da du hier mit dem technischen Stand von 2013 argumentierst.......



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Notebooks haben in der Regel weniger TDP weil sie mit Akku betrieben werden. Das hat bei vielen aber auch zur Folge, dass sie automatisch runtertakten. Gaming Notebooks verbrauchen oft mehr als doppelt so viel Watt wie eine Konsole.


Wie eine aktuelle (Basis-)Konsole, ja, Next Gen, nein. Willkommen in 2020 wo Konsolen endgültig "nur" noch Spiele-PCs sind.


----------



## Spiritogre (23. Januar 2020)

@Phrix, ich denke, du hast da falsche Vorstellungen, was eine Konsole für 500 Euro so zu leisten vermag. Sorry, aber da werden keine Wunderdinge geschehen.


----------



## Phrix (23. Januar 2020)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> @Phrix, ich denke, du hast da falsche Vorstellungen, was eine Konsole für 500 Euro so zu leisten vermag. Sorry, aber da werden keine Wunderdinge geschehen.



Im Gegenteil. Die Specs sind ja nun schon weitestgehend bekannt und für die 500€ wirklich beeindruckend. Da werden sowohl Sony als auch MS bei der Hardware einen ordentlichen Teil drauflegen zum Launch.

Und was man aus der PS4 herausgeholt hat mit der Hardware ist an und für sich auch schon ein Wunder. Man darf mit der nächsten Generation durchaus Großartiges erwarten von den üblichen Verdächtigen wie Naughty Dog, Sony Santa Monica oder Rockstar z.B.

Ich glaube du verkennst, dass alles was wir bisher haben im Spielebereich immer mit den alten Konsolen im Hinterkopf designed wurde. Mit neuer Hardware bieten sich gänzlich andere Möglichkeiten, und das betrifft nicht nur die Grafik.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (23. Januar 2020)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Was immer vergessen wird, ich habe ja nun auch schon mal Spiele auf SSD installiert und ja, die Ladezeiten sind fantastisch kurz aber ohne Ladeschirm oder Warterei geht es trotzdem nicht ab, weil die geladenen Daten ja noch entpackt und verarbeitet werden müssen.


Da muß ich doch mal reingrätschen. 
Die Löwenanteile der Daten liegen im Textur und Sound/Musikbereich vor und die werden als DXT komprimierte Texturen via Graka und idR als MP3/Ogg  verarbeitet.
Was bleibt sind Model und Geländedaten wo das noch zutrifft das da noch was entpackt wird. 



Rabowke schrieb:


> Das wird sich auch auf den Konsolen nicht vermeiden lassen, einfach weil die Rechenkraft hierfür nicht ausreichen wird. Weder auf Konsolen, noch auf PCs. Selbst die Leistung von PCIe 3.0 in Verbindung mit SSDs wird man schwerlich merken bzw. ausnützen können, denn das ist bereits schon super schnell.


Falsch ! ArmA1-3 hat hervorragend gezeigt das immense Levelgrößen ohne zusätzliche Ladezeiten bei fast astronomischen Datenmengen handlebar sind, da dort Gelände und Objektstreaming benutzt wird.

Hier konnte man aber auch schön die SSD Vorteile seinerzeit erleben, was mit HDD teilweise noch einige zehntel Sekunden in schlechteren LoDs zu sehen war, war bei SSD einfach da, bedingt durch die kurzen Zugriffszeiten!
Die Modelmeshdaten waren im übrigen LZ komprimiert, was heutzutage auch vergleichsweise keine Anstrengung bedarf.


----------



## Spiritogre (23. Januar 2020)

Phrix schrieb:


> Im Gegenteil. Die Specs sind ja nun schon weitestgehend bekannt und für die 500€ wirklich beeindruckend. Da werden sowohl Sony als auch MS bei der Hardware einen ordentlichen Teil drauflegen zum Launch.
> 
> Und was man aus der PS4 herausgeholt hat mit der Hardware ist an und für sich auch schon ein Wunder. Man darf mit der nächsten Generation durchaus Großartiges erwarten von den üblichen Verdächtigen wie Naughty Dog, Sony Santa Monica oder Rockstar z.B.
> 
> Ich glaube du verkennst, dass alles was wir bisher haben im Spielebereich immer mit den alten Konsolen im Hinterkopf designed wurde. Mit neuer Hardware bieten sich gänzlich andere Möglichkeiten, und das betrifft nicht nur die Grafik.



Ich bleibe dabei, du überschätzt das völlig. Es wird sich kaum etwas ändern.


----------



## Phrix (23. Januar 2020)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ich bleibe dabei, du überschätzt das völlig. Es wird sich kaum etwas ändern.


Erstaunlich wie einige Leute das bei jeder Generation behaupten.
Aber gut, du dachtest bis gerade eben ja auch, dass das Speichermedium für die Renderpipeline egal ist und ein 300w Die in 2020 nicht mit einem Notebook mithalten kann.......


----------



## MichaelG (23. Januar 2020)

Die SSD ist schon gefühlt ein Quantensprung zur konventionellen HDD der PS4.

Bin mal auf die Performance der PS5 gespannt. Und dann auch auf deren Abwärtskompatibilität.


----------



## Spiritogre (23. Januar 2020)

Phrix schrieb:


> Erstaunlich wie einige Leute das bei jeder Generation behaupten.
> Aber gut, du dachtest bis gerade eben ja auch, dass das Speichermedium für die Renderpipeline egal ist und ein 300w Die in 2020 nicht mit einem Notebook mithalten kann.......


Die PS5 wird keine 300 Watt Konsole. Keine Ahnung wie du darauf kommst. Die wird schön im Bereich 100 bis 150 Watt liegen, eher sogar merklich niedriger im Idle, sonst gibt es wieder Ärger. 

Ich spiele seit über 35 Jahren Videospiele, ich zocke seit 28 Jahren Konsole. Seit den mittleren 90ern kam keine Konsole mehr, die leistungsmäßig mit einem PC mithalten konnte.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (23. Januar 2020)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Die SSD ist schon gefühlt ein Quantensprung zur HDD der PS4.
> 
> Bin mal auf die Performance der PS5 gespannt. Und dann auch auf deren Abwärtskompatibilität.


Letztere wird exakt soweit gehen wie die PC Komponeten Architektur reicht, sprich bis runter zur PS4 und kein Krümel weiter.
Sollte Sony von ihrem Now System abweichen (wovon ich nicht ausgehe) wird man jede weitere Kompatiblität emulieren, aber auch dort nur soweit wie die alten Medien mit dem neuen Komponenten verarbeitet werden können, ansonsten würden sie sich selbst auf sehr dünnes Eis begeben.


----------



## Herbboy (23. Januar 2020)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ich spiele seit über 35 Jahren Videospiele, ich zocke seit 28 Jahren Konsole. Seit den mittleren 90ern kam keine Konsole mehr, die leistungsmäßig mit einem PC mithalten konnte.


 "mit einem PC" - schön, dass du so GAR nicht verallgemeinerst...  Natürlich leisten selbst nagelneue rauskommende Konsolen nicht so viel wie zu dem Zeitpunkt aktueller 1500€-PC oder so, das ist klar. Fakt ist aber, dass die PS/Xbox zu Release stets stärker waren als wenn man versucht hätte, vom gleichen Geld einen PC zusammenzubauen, und zwar ohne die teuren Laufwerke eingerechnet (viele haben zb ne PS3 gekauft, weil sie kaum teurer als ein BD-Player war, aber als "Bonus" noch Spielepower anbot). 

Das heißt, dass die Konsolen ganz sicher nicht nur die Leistung bieten werden, die Du Ende des Jahres bekommst, wenn du dann einen PC für 500-600€ kaufst. Aktuell wäre zB ein Ryzen 5 1600 und eine GTX 1650 Super drin für 500€. Ich schätze mal, da wäre ein PC mit einem Ryzen 5 und einer GTX 1660 Super / Ti drin. Die neuen Konsolen werden dann mit Sicherheit nicht schwächer sein.

Die Gaming-Leistung einer RTX 2060/2070 kann AMD selbst Endkunden schon jetzt für unter 400€ anbieten (RX 5700 XT). Dann wäre es rein technisch plus mit der Tatsache, dass Sony/Microsoft die Konsolen immer subventionieren, überhaupt nicht abwegig, eine Konsole anzubieten, die für 500€ - wie gesagt subventioniert - in etwa das liefert, was ein PC mit einer RTX 2070 oder vlt auch "nur" einer RTX 2060 kann. Die einzige Frage ist, ob man es bei einer annehmbaren Wärme und Strombedarf schafft. Aber selbstverständlich werden die neuen Konsolen deutlich stärker als die aktuelle Generation werden - wie soll man es sonst vermitteln, dass man 500€ bezahlt für vlt nur 10% mehr Leistung als eine Xbox One X, die schon jetzt nur noch 300€ kostet?


----------



## RedDragon20 (23. Januar 2020)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ich spiele seit über 35 Jahren Videospiele,


Vor ein paar Wochen waren es noch 30 Jahre.


----------



## Spiritogre (23. Januar 2020)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Vor ein paar Wochen waren es noch 30 Jahre.



Ist nicht genau zu sagen. Meinen ersten eigenen Computer bekam ich 1985, meine erste stationäre Konsole 1992. Vor 1985 habe ich schon ein bis zwei Jahre sehr regelmäßig bei einem Onkel und einem Kumpel gezockt und davor gab es halt ganz gelegentliche Begegnungen mit Atari VCS und Pong Konsolen in Kaufhäusern und im Bekanntenkreis. Irgend ein Nachbar hatte sogar einen VC 20 (der C64 Vorgänger). Ich könnte also theoretisch über 40 Jahre sagen...



Herbboy schrieb:


> "mit einem PC" - schön, dass du so GAR nicht verallgemeinerst...  Natürlich leisten selbst nagelneue rauskommende Konsolen nicht so viel wie zu dem Zeitpunkt aktueller 1500€-PC oder so, das ist klar. Fakt ist aber, dass die PS/Xbox zu Release stets stärker waren als wenn man versucht hätte, vom gleichen Geld einen PC zusammenzubauen, und zwar ohne die teuren Laufwerke eingerechnet (viele haben zb ne PS3 gekauft, weil sie kaum teurer als ein BD-Player war, aber als "Bonus" noch Spielepower anbot).


Was soll das mit einem Preisvergleich zu tun haben? Meine Aussage ist ja gerade, dass eine 500 Euro Konsole nicht mit einem PC mithalten kann, eben weil es möglich ist da auch 1000, 1500, 2000 oder 5000 Euro reinzustecken. Und das die Leistung von PS5 und XBox Series X da für 500 Euro eben keine Wunder erwarten lassen soll, die angeblich jeden jetzt aktuellen PC abzieht wie nichts gutes, weil deren neue revolutionäre 500 Euro Technologie soviel besser ist, als alles was jetzt für 5000 Euro auf dem Markt ist... (überspitzt formuliert).

Denn man kann den Fakt ja nicht ignorieren, dass Konsolen ab PS4 und XBox One einfache Standard-PCs eben in besonders kompakten Gehäusen und mit speziell abgesichertem BIOS sind, damit man da eben nicht einfach mal Windows aufspielen kann.



Herbboy schrieb:


> Die Gaming-Leistung einer RTX 2060/2070 kann AMD selbst Endkunden schon jetzt für unter 400€ anbieten (RX 5700 XT). Dann wäre es rein technisch plus mit der Tatsache, dass Sony/Microsoft die Konsolen immer subventionieren, überhaupt nicht abwegig, eine Konsole anzubieten, die für 500€ - wie gesagt subventioniert - in etwa das liefert, was ein PC mit einer RTX 2070 oder vlt auch "nur" einer RTX 2060 kann. Die einzige Frage ist, ob man es bei einer annehmbaren Wärme und Strombedarf schafft. Aber selbstverständlich werden die neuen Konsolen deutlich stärker als die aktuelle Generation werden - wie soll man es sonst vermitteln, dass man 500€ bezahlt für vlt nur 10% mehr Leistung als eine Xbox One X, die schon jetzt nur noch 300€ kostet?


Richtig aber Phrix behauptet ja, dass die PS5 aufgrund ihrer neuartigen Technologien und ihrer Power in der Lage ist Spiele von unbekannten Ausmaßen darzustellen, die alles was wir heute kennen in den Schatten stellt. Vor allem eben aufgrund der sensationellen neuartigen Errungenschaft Namens SSD (die ich inzwischen seit acht Jahren im PC verwende... ).

Und ich sage, das wird schon am wenigen RAM scheitern, den die Konsolen wieder nur bieten werden.

Wenn die kommenden Konsolen dann wirklich die Leistung einer Radeon 5700 oder GF 2070 erreichen, dann knalle ich mir halt eine GF 3080 in den Rechner und bin doch wieder (merklich) schneller ... (Nvidia soll ja kurz davor stehen die 3000er Reihe anzukündigen, die dann auch im Herbst auf den Markt kommt) dabei geht es eben nicht um Preis sondern darum, dass die 500 Euro Konsolen eben NICHT schneller als PCs sind weil man da eben mit mehr Geld ganz andere Möglichkeiten hat, egal was die Konsolen da anstellen und welche Finessen sie auffahren.

(Und nein, werde ich natürlich nicht machen, meine GF 1070Ti muss noch ein paar Jährchen halten).


----------



## Herbboy (23. Januar 2020)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Was soll das mit einem Preisvergleich zu tun haben? Meine Aussage ist ja gerade, dass eine 500 Euro Konsole nicht mit einem PC mithalten kann, eben weil es möglich ist da auch 1000, 1500, 2000 oder 5000 Euro reinzustecken.


  Das ist ja der Punkt: du schreibst "mit einem PC", ohne zu sagen, welche Art von PC Du meinst. Denn dass man immer einen PC bauen kann, der mehr schafft als eine Konsole, ist mehr als trivial, das brauchst du nicht extra zu erwähnen, und niemand glaubt, dass es jemals eine Konsole geben wird, die für 500€ mehr bietet als der beste denkbare PC....  Da kannst du auch sagen "wenn es regnet, wird der Boden nass"  




> Und das die Leistung von PS5 und XBox Series X da für 500 Euro eben keine Wunder erwarten lassen soll, die angeblich jeden jetzt aktuellen PC abzieht wie nichts gutes, weil deren neue revolutionäre 500 Euro Technologie soviel besser ist, als alles was jetzt für 5000 Euro auf dem Markt ist... (überspitzt formuliert).


 Ich kenne niemanden, der so was auch in einer nicht-überspitzten Art behauptet. Das einzige, was gesagt wird, ist, dass die Konsolen natürlich mehr bieten werden als ein gleichteurer PC bzw. dass ein PC, wenn er die Grafik bringen soll, die eine zB PS5 bieten wird, deutlich teurer als 500€ sein wird. Man sagt, dass die Konsolen möglicherweise so viel bieten, was AKTUELL ein PC für um die 800-1000€ schafft. Letzteres ist auch durch die Subventionierung eben nicht völlig abwegig, wenn du bedenkst, dass es eine 5700 XT schon unter 400€ gibt - und zwar 400€ ohne Subventionierung mit dem Ziel, dass der Grakahersteller und der Shop daran was verdient. 

Es ist auch nicht abwegig wenn du schaust, wie teuer ein PC bei Release der PS3 oder PS4 gewesen wäre, der die Spieleleistung einer PS4 bwz PS4 schafft und wenn man ihn zum Release der jeweiligen Konsolen selbst zusammengestellt hätte.


----------



## RedDragon20 (23. Januar 2020)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ist nicht genau zu sagen. Meinen ersten eigenen Computer bekam ich 1985, meine erste stationäre Konsole 1992. Vor 1985 habe ich schon ein bis zwei Jahre sehr regelmäßig bei einem Onkel und einem Kumpel gezockt und davor gab es halt ganz gelegentliche Begegnungen mit Atari VCS und Pong Konsolen in Kaufhäusern und im Bekanntenkreis. Ich könnte also theoretisch über 40 Jahre sagen...


Ahja...


----------



## Tomrok (23. Januar 2020)

Juhu, wieder ein paar unbestätigte News 
Ich glaube genau aus solchen Gründen haben weder Microsoft noch Sony die genauen Daten ihrer Konsolen nicht rausgegeben. Dann kann man auf das Feedback der Leak-er höre und evtl. nochmal was daran ändern.


----------



## Spiritogre (23. Januar 2020)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Ahja...


So isses.




Herbboy schrieb:


> Das ist ja der Punkt: du schreibst "mit einem PC", ohne zu sagen, welche Art von PC Du meinst. Denn dass man immer einen PC bauen kann, der mehr schafft als eine Konsole, ist mehr als trivial, das brauchst du nicht extra zu erwähnen, und niemand glaubt, dass es jemals eine Konsole geben wird, die für 500€ mehr bietet als der beste denkbare PC....  Da kannst du auch sagen "wenn es regnet, wird der Boden nass"


Du solltest den ganzen Thread lesen, bevor du mit in die Diskussion einsteigst... 
Es ging nicht um irgendwelche Preise sondern um neuartige Technologie, die in der PS5 verbaut ist, die heute ungeahnte nicht (auf PC) machbare Spiele ermöglichen soll.


----------



## RedDragon20 (23. Januar 2020)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> So isses.


Jo jo...


----------



## Herbboy (23. Januar 2020)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Du solltest den ganzen Thread lesen, bevor du mit in die Diskussion einsteigst...
> Es ging nicht um irgendwelche Preise sondern um neuartige Technologie, die in der PS5 verbaut ist, die heute ungeahnte nicht (auf PC) machbare Spiele ermöglichen soll.


 Speziell da geht es aber doch sicher nur um die sehr schnelle SSD, oder? Es wäre nämlich durchaus möglich, dass es bestimmte Features gibt, die eine sehr schnelle SSD brauchen und die so tief in der "Basis" des Games einprogrammiert sind, dass man diese nicht per Optionsmenü ab/anschaltbar machen oder durch mehr/weniger Details steuern kann. Dann hätte man nämlich als PC-Games-Anbieter nur zwei Optionen: man bietet das Game trotzdem mit dem Feature an und setzt eine schnelle SSD als Minimum voraus, was eher unrealistisch erscheint, weil man damit zu viele potentielle Käufer ausschließt. Oder aber man lässt dieses Feature in der PC-Version weg. Dann wäre eine Konsole (vorerst) überlegen, bzw. an sich wäre es die Konsolen-Version des Games und nicht die Konsole an sich.


Alles andere ist natürlich Quatsch, denn solange eine Konsole kein exklusives Feature hat, wird man immer per PC mindestens das gleiche erreichen können. Das ist ja klar.


----------



## Spiritogre (23. Januar 2020)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Speziell da geht es aber doch sicher nur um die sehr schnelle SSD, oder? Es wäre nämlich durchaus möglich, dass es bestimmte Features gibt, die eine sehr schnelle SSD brauchen und die so tief in der "Basis" des Games einprogrammiert sind, dass man diese nicht per Optionsmenü ab/anschaltbar machen oder durch mehr/weniger Details steuern kann. Dann hätte man nämlich als PC-Games-Anbieter nur zwei Optionen: man bietet das Game trotzdem mit dem Feature an und setzt eine schnelle SSD als Minimum voraus, was eher unrealistisch erscheint, weil man damit zu viele potentielle Käufer ausschließt. Oder aber man lässt dieses Feature in der PC-Version weg. Dann wäre eine Konsole (vorerst) überlegen, bzw. an sich wäre es die Konsolen-Version des Games und nicht die Konsole an sich.
> 
> 
> Alles andere ist natürlich Quatsch, denn solange eine Konsole kein exklusives Feature hat, wird man immer per PC mindestens das gleiche erreichen können. Das ist ja klar.



Seufz, auch das schrieb ich schon, war glaube ich sogar meine erste Antwort, natürlich etwas anders formuliert. 
Nämlich dass das wenn dann nur spezielle große Sony 1st Party Titel haben, da ja bei anderen Plattformen nicht garantiert ist, dass die alle eine SSD nutzen und die Multiplattform-Hersteller sich wohl in der Regel den Aufwand nicht geben werden. 
Und das einzige was du dadurch erreichst wäre ja das von LesterPG oben angesprochene "aufploppen" oder ähnliche Dinge zu minimieren oder den Level of Detail zu verbessern. Vielleicht gebe es dadurch auch die Möglichkeit die ID Tech 5 Engine und Mega-Texturen wieder aufleben zu lassen.  
Und da kommt dann aber irgendwann die von mir angesprochene RAM-Begrenzung zum Tragen. Die Konsolen bieten leider nur beschränkten RAM, der ist zwar in der Regel sehr schnell da gleichzeitig auch für die Grafik genutzt aber wird auch bei PS5 und Co wohl nur bei vielleicht 16 maximal 24GB liegen. 
Was wäre aber, wenn auf PC Spiele mal tatsächlich 32 oder gar 64GB in den Speicher laden, also quasi das gesamte Spiel, wenn das System es erlaubt? Und warum machen sie das nicht? Praktisch kein Spiel nutzt mehr als 8GB, viele sogar weniger.
Es wäre also durchaus möglich den Vorteil der SSD auch auf den Arbeitsspeicher zu übertragen und dort zu nutzen. Auch das ist alles andere als neu. Aber auch das macht keiner.



RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Jo jo...


Jahha... ich habe noch unter DOS an autoexec.bat und config.sys gebastelt um Speicher für Spiele freizuschaufeln oder Jahre davor Spiele etc. auf dem C64 gepoked. Wer kennt noch Poke 776,1 oder Poke 880,221? 
Besonders Lucas Arts Games waren damals die Herausforderung, besonders wenn man Roland Sound haben wollte. Hatte teils Startmenüs mit sechs verschiedenen Konfigurationen am Laufen.
Und wann bist du Jungspund eingestiegen?


----------



## Herbboy (23. Januar 2020)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Seufz, auch das schrieb ich schon, war glaube ich sogar meine erste Antwort, natürlich etwas anders formuliert.
> Nämlich dass das wenn dann nur spezielle große Sony 1st Party Titel haben, da ja bei anderen Plattformen nicht garantiert ist, dass die alle eine SSD nutzen und die Multiplattform-Hersteller sich wohl in der Regel den Aufwand nicht geben werden.
> Und das einzige was du dadurch erreichst wäre ja das von LesterPG oben angesprochene "aufploppen" oder ähnliche Dinge zu minimieren oder den Level of Detail zu verbessern. Vielleicht gebe es dadurch auch die Möglichkeit die ID Tech 5 Engine und Mega-Texturen wieder aufleben zu lassen.


 ja und? Ich sag ja nicht, dass es was tolles ist. Ich habe nur gesagt, dass es vlt. doch stimmt, dass die PS5 bzw. PS5-Games bei EINER Sache, und mag es eine Kleinigkeit sein, zumindest zu Release überlegen sein könnte und es dann, wenn es so ist, an einem PC zuerst nicht möglich sein wird, das ist alles.  



> Was wäre aber, wenn auf PC Spiele mal tatsächlich 32 oder gar 64GB in den Speicher laden, also quasi das gesamte Spiel, wenn das System es erlaubt? Und warum machen sie das nicht? Praktisch kein Spiel nutzt mehr als 8GB, viele sogar weniger.
> Es wäre also durchaus möglich den Vorteil der SSD auch auf den Arbeitsspeicher zu übertragen und dort zu nutzen. Auch das ist alles andere als neu. Aber auch das macht keiner.


 Die SSD als Quasi-RAM zu nutzen beim Nachladen wäre ja nur eine Sache, die denkbar wäre. Aber überleg mal: nehmen wir mal an, das neue Feature besteht darin, dass man "superschnell" auf ein Datenpaket zurückgreifen kann, um die Grafik sofort zu bereichern. Und um einfach die ganze Datenbank ins RAM zu laden, haben normale PC (Konsolen sowieso) zu wenig RAM. Dann kann man das Feature eben nicht in die PC-Version einbauen, weil zu viele Nutzer keinen passenden PC haben. Ich hab jetzt keine Idee, was das sein könnte. Einfach "nur" besonders gute Texturen können es nicht sein, denn da kann man PC dafür sorgen, dass man für "normale" PCs einfach auch nur "normale" Texturen verwendet und für PCs, die eine schnelle SSD haben, wählt man dann "Hyper-Texturen" oder so was. 

Aber es wäre halt denkbar, dass es etwas gibt, was NUR mit einer schnellen SSD machbar ist und daher vorerst PS5-Exklusiv ist. 

Ich persönlich denke, dass es nur Marketing-Gebrabbel ist in Verbindung damit, dass die Programmierer natürlich für eine PC-Version ungewohnterweise etwas "verschlechtern" müssen, damit PCs ohne SSD das als Konsolengame konzipierte Spiel packen. Denn das leuchtet ja ein: bisher haben die Entwickler für die PC-Version einfach nur Texturen mit besserer Auflösung, Objekte mit mehr Polygonen, mehr Objekte usw. für die PC-Version optional zuschaltbar gemacht. Künftig müssen die - FALLS sie die SSD als wichtiges Element nutzen - am Ende für den PC auch noch eine Version basteln, die auch ohne SSD einwandfrei geht.


----------



## Spiritogre (24. Januar 2020)

Ja, darüber wurde oben ja auch spekuliert, aber denken kann man sich viel, auch das einem Morgen der Himmel auf den Kopf fallen könnte. Spannend ist ja eher, was es denn exakt sein könnte? Und da kam eben recht wenig bei rum. Wenn das so spektakulär wäre, dann hätte Sony aber sicher schon mit Werbung gemacht und nicht bloß ein "durch die SSD entstehen ganz andere Möglichkeiten bei Spielen als bisher" (für Konsolen) eine mehr als nur vage Aussage getroffen.

Ansonsten macht es wenig Unterschied ob ein Spiel von HDD oder SSD läuft, was soll da wie gesagt wahnsinniges anders sein? In erster Linie sind die Ladezeiten kürzer und einiges andere mag ein wenig schneller aufgebaut werden oder ein "mehr" ermöglichen. Das sind dann letztlich alles nur kleine Performance-Vorteile aber nichts was Gameplay, Grafik oder Immersion in andere Sphären schraubt oder gar völlig neue Spiele und Spielkonzepte ermöglicht. Wie es hier eben einige scheinbar glauben.


----------



## Herbboy (24. Januar 2020)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ja, darüber wurde oben ja auch spekuliert, aber denken kann man sich viel, auch das einem Morgen der Himmel auf den Kopf fallen könnte. Spannend ist ja eher, was es denn exakt sein könnte? Und da kam eben recht wenig bei rum. Wenn das so spektakulär wäre, dann hätte Sony aber sicher schon mit Werbung gemacht und nicht bloß ein "durch die SSD entstehen ganz andere Möglichkeiten bei Spielen als bisher" (für Konsolen) eine mehr als nur vage Aussage getroffen.


 Der Aussage von Sony stimme ich völlig zu, denn es WIRD ja dann möglich sein, viel schneller Inhalte nachzuladen, so dass man zb hochauflösendere Texturen verwenden kann als wenn man nur eine HDD hätte, oder man kann auf kurze Ladefenster verzichten und einen fließenden Übergang machen. Es entstehen also in der Tat mehr/neue Möglichkeiten als mit ner HDD, obgleich man das sicher auch einfach mit mehr RAM umsetzen könnte.

Aber das allein hat ja nichts mit der Frage zu tun, wie es am PC aussieht. Am PC sollte es normalerweise kein Problem sein, dass man für PCs ohne SSD dann eben optional in den Einstellungen das Deaktivieren kann, was bei der Konsole für ein Plus sorgt. 

Dass man auf ner Konsole etwas haben wird, was der PC nicht kann, denke ich auch nicht - außer die Entwickler machen es bewusst aus der PC-Version raus, da sie nicht extra in den Spieleoptionen ein Menü für Nutzer mit/ohne SSD einbauen wollen. Dann isses aber eher ein Problem des Games, nicht der Hardware. 




> Ansonsten macht es wenig Unterschied ob ein Spiel von HDD oder SSD läuft, was soll da wie gesagt wahnsinniges anders sein?


 bisher nichts, wobei es durchaus ein paar Openworld bzw MMO-Games gibt, in denen es mit ner SSD ein wenig "smoother" läuft. zB bei Diablo 3, u.a aber auch, da es rel. spät erst nachlädt und vor allem beim Eintritt in einen neuen Bereich stockt, wenn man eine HDD nutzt: https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Diablo-3-Spiel-21367/Tests/Diablo-3-Test-Benchmarks-1043386/

Aber unabhängig von Ladevorgängen: man arbeitet durchaus an Dingen, bei denen eine SSD einer HDD überlegen wäre. Es gibt zB ja KI-unterstützte Datenbanken bzw. man arbeitet daran, aus denen sich dann Szenen "vorausahnen" lassen, so dass die Engine in der Summe mehr FPS oder etwas realistischere Grafik ohne zusätzlichen Rechenaufwand bringen kann, da diese Inhalte nicht berechnet werden müssen. So was erfordert aber einen schnellen Zugriff auf die Datenbank - dies wäre durch eine SSD oder sehr viel RAM möglich. SOLLE ein Game so was nutzen, wäre eine SSD also wichtig, außer man kann die ganze Datenbank ins RAM laden.


----------



## Spiritogre (24. Januar 2020)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Der Aussage von Sony stimme ich völlig zu, denn es WIRD ja dann möglich sein, viel schneller Inhalte nachzuladen, so dass man zb hochauflösendere Texturen verwenden kann als wenn man nur eine HDD hätte, oder man kann auf kurze Ladefenster verzichten und einen fließenden Übergang machen. Es entstehen also in der Tat mehr/neue Möglichkeiten als mit ner HDD, obgleich man das sicher auch einfach mit mehr RAM umsetzen könnte.
> 
> Aber das allein hat ja nichts mit der Frage zu tun, wie es am PC aussieht. Am PC sollte es normalerweise kein Problem sein, dass man für PCs ohne SSD dann eben optional in den Einstellungen das Deaktivieren kann, was bei der Konsole für ein Plus sorgt.
> 
> ...


Ähm, nein, nicht unbedingt. Wie auch schon erwähnt, Spiele können seit  ewigen Jahren auch im Hintergrund schon voraus laden. Dann ist es völlig  Latte ob SSD, HDD oder gar DVD / BR. Konsolenspiele machen das nur  selten, weil Konsolen eben bisher eben nur sehr, sehr wenig  Arbeitsspeicher hatten. Eine PS3 hatte nur 256MB + 256MB  Arbeitsspeicher, was damals schon lächerlich wenig war, eine PS4 hat 8GB  Shared Memory wovon im Regelfall 5 für Spiele und 3 für Grafik genutzt  werden. 
D.h. es ist abzusehen, dass diese SSD-Technologie da auch nur kompensieren wird. Insbesondere wenn eben eine PS5 nur 16GB hätte. Denn 8GB davon gehen ja mind. für 4k Grafik drauf. 

Der Diablo Test stammt von 2012, also von einer sehr frühen Version des Spiels. Ich bin also nicht sicher, ob das heute noch so gilt, denn da wurde ja mächtig dran geschraubt seither.



> Aber unabhängig von Ladevorgängen: man arbeitet durchaus an Dingen, bei denen eine SSD einer HDD überlegen wäre. Es gibt zB ja KI-unterstützte Datenbanken bzw. man arbeitet daran, aus denen sich dann Szenen "vorausahnen" lassen, so dass die Engine in der Summe mehr FPS oder etwas realistischere Grafik ohne zusätzlichen Rechenaufwand bringen kann, da diese Inhalte nicht berechnet werden müssen. So was erfordert aber einen schnellen Zugriff auf die Datenbank - dies wäre durch eine SSD oder sehr viel RAM möglich. SOLLE ein Game so was nutzen, wäre eine SSD also wichtig, außer man kann die ganze Datenbank ins RAM laden.


Da schmeißt du jetzt ein paar Dinge durcheinander. Das was du hier meinst wäre Cloud unterstütztes Gaming. Da wird es in der Zukunft sicher noch ein paar Entwicklungen geben.


----------



## RedDragon20 (24. Januar 2020)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Jahha... ich habe noch unter DOS an autoexec.bat und config.sys gebastelt um Speicher für Spiele freizuschaufeln oder Jahre davor Spiele etc. auf dem C64 gepoked. Wer kennt noch Poke 776,1 oder Poke 880,221?
> Besonders Lucas Arts Games waren damals die Herausforderung, besonders wenn man Roland Sound haben wollte. Hatte teils Startmenüs mit sechs verschiedenen Konfigurationen am Laufen.
> Und wann bist du Jungspund eingestiegen?


Ich sag doch nichts mehr dazu. Musst dich doch nicht rechtfertigen.  Nächsten Monat sind es dann 50 Jahre, die du schon spielst. Auch okay.


----------



## Spiritogre (24. Januar 2020)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Ich sag doch nichts mehr dazu. Musst dich doch nicht rechtfertigen.  Nächsten Monat sind es dann 50 Jahre, die du schon spielst. Auch okay.


Deinen Unglauben ignorierend, kann ich dir zumindest garantieren, dass 50 nicht klappt, da ich ein Kind der 70er bin.


----------



## RedDragon20 (24. Januar 2020)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Deinen Unglauben ignorierend, kann ich dir zumindest garantieren, dass 50 nicht klappt, da ich ein Kind der 70er bin.


Alles gut.


----------



## MichaelG (24. Januar 2020)

Ich habe Gaming erst seit 1990 entdeckt (dank der Wende und zuerst auf C64, dann 486 DX2-66 usw.). Sonst wäre ich auch länger dabei gewesen. Das werden bei mir demzufolge dieses Jahr genau 30 Jahre.


----------



## Phrix (24. Januar 2020)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Die PS5 wird keine 300 Watt Konsole. Keine Ahnung wie du darauf kommst. Die wird schön im Bereich 100 bis 150 Watt liegen, eher sogar merklich niedriger im Idle, sonst gibt es wieder Ärger.
> 
> Ich spiele seit über 35 Jahren Videospiele, ich zocke seit 28 Jahren Konsole. Seit den mittleren 90ern kam keine Konsole mehr, die leistungsmäßig mit einem PC mithalten konnte.


Jede einzelne Info in diesem Beitrag, außer vielleicht deinen persönlichen Jahreszahlen, ist faktisch falsch.

Sorry, aber von Hard- und Software hast du bestenfalls "ich lese newsartikel und schaue YT"-Ahnung, wie du zuvor mit deinen grottenfalschen Behauptungen zur Renderpipeline schon sehr deutlich gezeigt hattest. Bei deinen Erklärungen zu SSD und Arbeitsspeicher in posting #42 kriege ich als Softwarearchitekt schon *echt  *Kopfschmerzen......
Das ist alles nicht annähernd so unflexibel wie du es darstellst. Oder um es anders zu formulieren: Nonsens!


----------



## Spiritogre (24. Januar 2020)

Phrix schrieb:


> Jede einzelne Info in diesem Beitrag, außer vielleicht deinen persönlichen Jahreszahlen, ist faktisch falsch.
> 
> Sorry, aber von Hard- und Software hast du bestenfalls "ich lese newsartikel und schaue YT"-Ahnung, wie du zuvor mit deinen grottenfalschen Behauptungen zur Renderpipeline schon sehr deutlich gezeigt hattest. Bei deinen Erklärungen zu SSD und Arbeitsspeicher in posting #42 kriege ich als Softwarearchitekt schon *echt  *Kopfschmerzen......
> Das ist alles nicht annähernd so unflexibel wie du es darstellst. Oder um es anders zu formulieren: Nonsens!



Software Architekt, ja klar. Das sind die, die meist am wenigsten Ahnung von Hardware haben. 

Ob irgendwas flexibel ist oder nicht zeigt die Praxis und die sagt, dass Spieleentwickler selten irgendwas machen, außerhalb des kleinsten gemeinsamen Nenners, um für ein System speziell zu optimieren. Das ist eine reine Kosten- und Zeitfrage und es lohnt sich für sie in der Regel einfach nicht. 

Post #42 ist absolut zutreffend, wenn du damit nicht klar kommst ist das dein Bier,


----------



## Herbboy (24. Januar 2020)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ähm, nein, nicht unbedingt. Wie auch schon erwähnt, Spiele können seit  ewigen Jahren auch im Hintergrund schon voraus laden. Dann ist es völlig  Latte ob SSD, HDD oder gar DVD / BR. Konsolenspiele machen das nur  selten, weil Konsolen eben bisher eben nur sehr, sehr wenig  Arbeitsspeicher hatten. Eine PS3 hatte nur 256MB + 256MB  Arbeitsspeicher, was damals schon lächerlich wenig war, eine PS4 hat 8GB  Shared Memory wovon im Regelfall 5 für Spiele und 3 für Grafik genutzt  werden.


 Du ignorierst völlig die Option, dass man evlt. mehr Daten als bisher üblich nachladen will eben WEIL man nun eine schnelle SSD hat. Es wäre möglich, zB besonders gute Texturen zu nutzen, WEIL man sie schnell genug laden kann. Eine HDD würde diese Datenmenge nicht schnell genug laden, und genug RAM für alles ist nicht vorhanden. Dann kann eine SSD das Problem lösen. 

Ich sage nicht, dass es so sein wird, aber ich wundere mich sehr, dass du stur und steif ablehnst, dass dies möglich ist und darauf beharrst, nur weil du bisherige Erfahrungen als das einzig Gültige anerkennst.

Bei Diablo 3 zeigt es sich ja zum Beispiel auch, dass eine SSD helfen kann, obgleich das natürlich auch diesbezüglich nicht gut programmiert ist und ggf inzwischen geändert wurde. Es zeigt aber, dass eine SSD - wenn ein Spiel aus welchen Gründen auch immer viel Nachladen muss, was man an sich direkt bräuchte - Ruckler verhindern kann. 



> Da schmeißt du jetzt ein paar Dinge durcheinander. Das was du hier meinst wäre Cloud unterstütztes Gaming. Da wird es in der Zukunft sicher noch ein paar Entwicklungen geben.


 Nein, ich schmeiße nichts durcheinander. Es geht darum, dass man diese Cloud-Sache eben auch statt in einer Cloud als "Mini-Version" auch auf der SSD haben könnte, und dann wäre ein schneller Zugriff hilfreich.


----------



## Spiritogre (24. Januar 2020)

Sicher, wenn nicht genug RAM vorhanden ist, wie eben bei Konsolen und Einsteiger-PCs meist, dann wäre eine SSD eine Option Dinge zu beschleunigen. Ich sage ja aber nur, dass es theoretisch schon möglich gewesen wäre viele Dinge auf besseren Gaming-PCs direkt im Hintergrund schon vorab in den RAM zu laden und dann ist die SSD halt egal. Das Problem ist eben, dass nur wenige Spiele auf solche Dinge hin optimiert werden. 

PS: Eine KI die eine Datenbank als Grundlage hat ist eigentlich keine KI sondern schlicht ein Auswahlalgorithmus. Aber ja, es wird halt so genannt. Wobei ich mich gerade frage, ob du weißt wie groß solche Datenbanken sind? In der Regel sind das ein paar MB an Daten, wenn es lokal ist. Das kann immer im Speicher gehalten werden. Was auch hier die Zeit kostet ist nicht das Laden sondern das Verarbeiten.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (24. Januar 2020)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Die SSD als Quasi-RAM zu nutzen beim Nachladen wäre ja nur eine Sache, die denkbar wäre. Aber überleg mal: nehmen wir mal an, das neue Feature besteht darin, dass man "superschnell" auf ein Datenpaket zurückgreifen kann, um die Grafik sofort zu bereichern. Und um einfach die ganze Datenbank ins RAM zu laden, haben normale PC (Konsolen sowieso) zu wenig RAM.


Selbst bei aktuellsten M.2 bewegt man sich da auf DDR1 "Speed" Niveau !
Jetzt überlege Dein Gedanken dazu neu wie vorteilhaft das in Relation zu dem Videoram sein mag. 




Phrix schrieb:


> Sorry, aber von Hard- und Software hast du bestenfalls "ich lese newsartikel und schaue YT"-Ahnung, wie du zuvor mit deinen grottenfalschen Behauptungen zur Renderpipeline schon sehr deutlich gezeigt hattest. Bei deinen Erklärungen zu SSD und Arbeitsspeicher in posting #42 kriege ich als Softwarearchitekt schon *echt  *Kopfschmerzen......


Du hattest doch gleich an welchen Spielentwicklungen mitgewirkt/umfangreichen Einblick gehabt ?


----------



## Herbboy (24. Januar 2020)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Selbst bei aktuellsten M.2 bewegt man sich da auf DDR1 "Speed" Niveau !
> Jetzt überlege Dein Gedanken dazu neu wie vorteilhaft das in Relation zu dem Videoram sein mag.


 Versteh ich jetzt nicht, worauf Du da hinaus willst ^^  Natürlich ist RAM schneller als eine SSD. Aber eine SSD ist schneller als eine HDD, so dass man Spielen, wenn man weiß, dass eine SSD genutzt wird, größere Datenmengen beim Nachladen "zumuten" kann als wenn nur eine HDD vorhanden. Das ist eine ganz simple Überlegung. Natürlich nur für den Fall, dass man nicht genug RAM hat, um sowieso "alles" vorzuladen. 


@Spirit: ich weiß, wie das aktuell bei der Cloud-Dingen ist. Aber es geht darum, was als Überlegung möglich wäre. Ich finde es absolut lächerlich von Dir, so steif und fest zu behaupten, dass es da keinerlei denkbare Sache gibt, bei der ein Schneller Zugriff auf die SSD sinnvoll sein kann. Warte doch einfach mal ab, wo ist das Problem, dass du dich da SO festlegst? Man kann sich da ganz simple Fälle denken, zB dass man pro sichtbarer Spielfigur derzeit Texturen verwendet, die zb 50MB groß sind, und wenn 20 Personen in Sichtweite sind, belegt das nur 1GB RAM,  man kann alles also ins RAM vorladen. Aber wenn die Entwickler wissen, dass sie 500MB groß sein darf, weil sie innerhalb von 0,01 Sekunden bei Bedarf von SSD geladen werden kann, werden sie halt bessere Texturen einbauen, oder auch einfach nur mehr Texturen.


----------



## Spiritogre (24. Januar 2020)

Herbboy schrieb:


> @Spirit: ich weiß, wie das aktuell bei der Cloud-Dingen ist. Aber es geht darum, was als Überlegung möglich wäre. Ich finde es absolut lächerlich von Dir, so steif und fest zu behaupten, dass es da keinerlei denkbare Sache gibt, bei der ein Schneller Zugriff auf die SSD sinnvoll sein kann. Warte doch einfach mal ab, wo ist das Problem, dass du dich da SO festlegst? Man kann sich da ganz simple Fälle denken, zB dass man pro sichtbarer Spielfigur derzeit Texturen verwendet, die zb 50MB groß sind, und wenn 20 Personen in Sichtweite sind, belegt das nur 1GB RAM,  man kann alles also ins RAM vorladen. Aber wenn die Entwickler wissen, dass sie 500MB groß sein darf, weil sie innerhalb von 0,01 Sekunden bei Bedarf von SSD geladen werden kann, werden sie halt bessere Texturen einbauen, oder auch einfach nur mehr Texturen.


Wie kommst du eigentlich darauf, dass ich mich so versteife, dass eine SSD keinen Sinn macht? Natürlich macht sie Sinn und bietet enorme Vorteile. 
Ich sage ja nur, dass vieles was jetzt der kommenden Konsolengeneration an Wunderdingen angedichtet wird weil sie eine SSD haben auf dem PC schon ewig möglich gewesen wäre, weil es SSDs auf PCs schon sehr lange gibt und weil PCs mehr RAM haben. Genutzt wird aber beides praktisch nicht, weswegen ich es in Frage stelle, dass das in Zukunft so wahnsinnig anders sein wird als bisher.

Es wird darauf hinauslaufen, aber das ist der normalen Evolution in der Entwicklung geschuldet, dass Spiele besser aussehen. Aber das da plötzlich Features oder gar Spielerlebnisse auftauchen, quasi als Standard in allen großen Games, die es bisher nicht gab, die nicht möglich waren weil es keine SSDs gab, das halte ich einfach für Humbug. Und ja, man kann mich eines besseren Belehren indem man mir Beispiele nennt, die bisher so nicht machbar waren, nur sehe ich da eben keine. Das ist alles schon längst machbar was genannt wurde.


----------



## Herbboy (24. Januar 2020)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Wie kommst du eigentlich darauf, dass ich mich so versteife, dass eine SSD keinen Sinn macht? Natürlich macht sie Sinn und bietet enorme Vorteile.
> Ich sage ja nur, dass vieles was jetzt der kommenden Konsolengeneration an Wunderdingen angedichtet wird weil sie eine SSD haben auf dem PC schon ewig möglich gewesen wäre, weil es SSDs auf PCs schon sehr lange gibt und weil PCs mehr RAM haben.


 Dann hab ich dich missverstanden, ich hatte das Gefühl, dass Du quasi den Nutzen einer SSD für unerheblich erachtest und sich bis auf die Anfangsladezeit nichts verändert. 




> Genutzt wird aber beides praktisch nicht, weswegen ich es in Frage stelle, dass das in Zukunft so wahnsinnig anders sein wird als bisher.


 Und ich denke, dass man in manch einem Game die Vorteile der SSD nutzen wird, weil die Konsolen eben nun eine SSD bekommen. Die Frage ist nur, ob dann bei der Umsetzung für die PC-Version ein Modus für PCs mit und einer ohne SSD angeboten wird oder ob die Macher nur eine Version anbieten, die keine SSD erfordert und dafür aber bei dem, für das man die SSD braucht, Abstriche bedeutet. 





> Es wird darauf hinauslaufen, aber das ist der normalen Evolution in der Entwicklung geschuldet, dass Spiele besser aussehen. Aber das da plötzlich Features oder gar Spielerlebnisse auftauchen, quasi als Standard in allen großen Games, die es bisher nicht gab, die nicht möglich waren weil es keine SSDs gab, das halte ich einfach für Humbug.


 Das sagt doch keiner. Es wird nur gesagt, dass AUF DER KONSOLE etwas möglich sein wird, was noch nicht möglich war, wie es Sony ja ankündigt. Und es wäre denkbar, dass ein KLEINES Feature vlt. nur mit SSD funktioniert und für die PC-Version gestrichen wird, weil es zu umständlich für HDD umzusetzen ist oder auch einfach nur, weil man am PC einfach das Plus an RAM nutzen kann.



> Und ja, man kann mich eines besseren Belehren indem man mir Beispiele nennt, die bisher so nicht machbar waren, nur sehe ich da eben keine. Das ist alles schon längst machbar was genannt wurde.


 Es wird aber noch nicht gemacht. Oder kennst du ein Game, dass zB NOCH bessere und mehr Texturen optional anbietet für die PCs, die eine SSD haben?


----------



## Gast1661893802 (24. Januar 2020)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Versteh ich jetzt nicht, worauf Du da hinaus willst ^^  Natürlich ist RAM schneller als eine SSD. Aber eine SSD ist schneller als eine HDD, so dass man Spielen, wenn man weiß, dass eine SSD genutzt wird, größere Datenmengen beim Nachladen "zumuten" kann als wenn nur eine HDD vorhanden. Das ist eine ganz simple Überlegung. Natürlich nur für den Fall, dass man nicht genug RAM hat, um sowieso "alles" vorzuladen.


Die Frage die sich stellt ist halt wie enorm Geschwindigkeitsbringend eine "Technologie" ist, die man durch mehr RAM quasi im vorbeigehen stehen lassen könnte weil man hier das Zwischendurch Laden wegläßt.


----------



## Herbboy (24. Januar 2020)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Die Frage die sich stellt ist halt wie enorm Geschwindigkeitsbringend eine "Technologie" ist, die man durch mehr RAM quasi im vorbeigehen stehen lassen könnte weil man hier das Zwischendurch Laden wegläßt.


Das ist doch klar, dass  mehr RAM besser wäre. Aber es ist auch klar, dass Sony / MS ungern die Konsole teurer machen wollen wegen "mehr RAM". Den Speicherplatz auf der SSD braucht das Spiel ja so oder so, man muss nicht "mehr" SSD-Platz einbauen, die Konsole wird nicht teurer.. Beim RAM aber müsste man mehr einbauen, was nun mal auch mehr kostet. 

Zudem denke ich nicht, dass die SSD "Geschwindigkeitsbringend" ist. Wenn du aufmerksam gelesen hättest, dann hättest du mein Beispiel mit den besseren Texturen gesehen. Das hat nichts mit der Geschwindigkeit zu tun, sondern entsteht die MÖGLICHKEIT, dass man im Gegensatz zu einer HDD größere Datenmengen als früher einplanen kann, die ein Spiel bei Bedarf nachlädt, ohne dass es im Spiel eine Pause gibt.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (24. Januar 2020)

Wobei sich dann aber die Frage stellt, warum nicht eine normale SSD und das Gesparte in Ram zu investieren ?
Wie schon erwähnt machen primär die Zugriffszeiten die Musik und die sind da nahezu identisch, Streamingtechnologien sind auch kein Hexenwerk.

Irgendwas "stinkt" da am Fisch .


----------



## Phrix (24. Januar 2020)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Du hattest doch gleich an welchen Spielentwicklungen mitgewirkt/umfangreichen Einblick gehabt ?



Noch so ein Dummdödel der glaubt Spiele würden anders funktionieren als jedwede andere Software mit 3D Berechnung und vollintegrierte Systeme wären mit Wikipediaweisheit zu verstehen..........


----------



## Spiritogre (24. Januar 2020)

Phrix schrieb:


> Noch so ein Dummdödel der glaubt Spiele würden anders funktionieren als jedwede andere Software mit 3D Berechnung und vollintegrierte Systeme wären mit Wikipediaweisheit zu verstehen..........



Du solltest auf deinen Tonfall achten.

Bisher konntest DU jedenfalls noch nicht darlegen, welche Wunder eine SSD in Zukunft bei Spielen ermöglicht, was völlig neu und bisher nie gesehen war, außer eben genau das zu behaupten.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (24. Januar 2020)

Phrix schrieb:


> <Beleidigungen> ... <hohles Blabla>


Was soll man von einem Troll auch anderes erwarten ?


----------



## Phrix (25. Januar 2020)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Du solltest auf deinen Tonfall achten.
> 
> Bisher konntest DU jedenfalls noch nicht darlegen, welche Wunder eine SSD in Zukunft bei Spielen ermöglicht, was völlig neu und bisher nie gesehen war, außer eben genau das zu behaupten.


Ich hatte es weiter oben schon angesprochen.


LesterPG schrieb:


> Was soll man von einem Troll auch anderes erwarten ?


Das wandelnde Dunning Kruger Syndrom hat gesprochen.


Ihr habt nicht die geringste Ahnung wie wenig ihr eigentlich wisst weil euch das Know-How fehlt auch nur die Komplexität der Sache zu verstehen.
Hört euch Mal eine Vorlesung für angewandte IT oder Systemarchitektur an, ein paar Tech Youtuber abonniert zu haben ersetzt kein Studium.......


----------



## Spiritogre (25. Januar 2020)

Phrix schrieb:


> Ich hatte es weiter oben schon angesprochen.


Und ich und andere haben fleißig darüber diskutiert was möglich sein könnte. Nichts, was eben nicht schon seit Jahren geht aber aus welchen Gründen auch immer nicht gemacht wird. Ob das gemacht wird weil die Konsolen jetzt SSDs haben steht in den Sternen. Und was weiter möglich sein soll, laut dir, erschließt sich nicht, das ist Fantasterei und zeugt eher von deiner Unkenntnis oder dem Reinfallen auf alberne Werbesprüche. 
Auf den Rest deines Posts gehe ich jetzt lieber nicht ein.


----------



## Phrix (30. Januar 2020)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Und ich und andere haben fleißig darüber diskutiert was möglich sein könnte. Nichts, was eben nicht schon seit Jahren geht aber aus welchen Gründen auch immer nicht gemacht wird.


Ich hatte sogar ein  konkretes Beispiel geliefert was für simple Features teilweise gestrichen werden müssen wegen der Unzulänglichkeiten aktueller Konsolen, aber auch lesen will gelernt sein schätze ich....



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Und was weiter möglich sein soll, laut dir, erschließt sich nicht,


Weil du nicht einmal die absoluten Basics einer jedweden Software verstehst. 
An dem Punkt an dem du den Datenträger als unwichtig abgestempelt hast hast du deine technische  Unbedarftheit sehr...*sehr*...deutlich gemacht 
Die mögliche Komplexität der Software  vervielfacht sich mit den neuen Hardwaremöglichkeiten (wie ich schon sagte). Was die Entwickler genau daraus machen, seien es immersivere, dynamischere und größere Welten, bessere Physikmodelle, mehr NPCs, bessere AI....das hängt dann individuell vom Design eines jeden Spiels ab. 
Aber selbst als absolut Fachfremder sollte man doch eigentlich den wirklich primitiven Zusammenhang zwischen Datenverarbeitungsgeschwindigkeit, Datenverfügbarkeit (Stichwort SSD) und der direkt davon abhängigen Möglichkeiten einer Software verstehen.



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Auf den Rest deines Posts gehe ich jetzt lieber nicht ein.


Die Wahrheit ist nicht immer einfach zu schlucken....


----------

